# I have some basic questions about keeping goats..



## bunni (Apr 7, 2009)

First of all I live in Ontario Canada I have kept horses but never goats.. (horses I kept in the UK, big weather diff..)

I would love to know a few basics before I start to seriously consider goating...

1. Vaccinations, do your goats get vaccinated? How would I go about getting my goats rabies vacc'd etc? 

2. Starting small how many goats should I get minimum at least 2? 

3. Would two female goats get along ok? Two male? 

4. How would I go about heating for them in the winter in a small barn?

5. Is it best to keep them in one paddock and keep another to the side so that once they start to run one bare I can move them to the other? 

6. I have seen some pretty dry dirty looking goats they look like they need some oil or something on their skin is there something I can do to keep the coat and skin in better health than the majority of goats I have come across?

7. Can humans catch anything from coming into close contact with goats?

8. I need to do some research on goats milk, but (sorry probably really lame and stupid question) does the female have to have babies before you can milk her? Do you have to do anything special with the milk?
(you don't need to answer the 2nd part of 8 I have a lot to look into I know.... )

Thanks I will do lots of research we are just in the throws of selling our house right now and so I am swamped I am trying to convince and have been successful in suggesting we get land for a few goats but I want to make sure that I have a few basics down so I know if I should pursue the dream!!
We are thinking of getting the bigger goats not the pygmy ones...


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

1: yes vaccinate them use a cd+t and I do it myself. its just a sub-q.

2: yes 2 is a min. 2 girls should do fine specially if they r sisters. Boys I dont know, but bucks only have 1 real use other than meat.

3: guess i already answered that

4: heat lamps

5: If you mean paddok for pasture then yes two is good but as far as killin grass...mine havent.

6:A brush, some vit-E or aloe juice will cure that....and a decent diet.

7: not that I am aware of( some one will correct me in a sec)

8: Yes you must breed them to get milk, no you dont have to do anything other than pour the milk through a filter( for hair and dirt) then chill and enjoy. :drool: 

as far as bigger goat which kind? I do a Nubian for milk and Nigerians for pets.

and hi btw :greengrin:


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi and welcome to TGS.

I can answer some of your questions, but I do not know what the law is in Canada regarding rabies shots, here they are not required.

I do not vaccinate my goats, I did when I first got them as that is what I was told I was supposed to do, didn't know any different, it is all a matter of opinion. Now if they get sick I will give antibiotics, etc. on an as needed basis.

You need at least 2 goats as they are herd animals. Two females are fine also two wethers would work too. Most people would not start out with 2 bucks.

I don't know enough about Canadian weather (I'm live in Texas) to advise you there, so I am sure that someone will be along and answer that one. 

If you have enough room for multiple pastures that is great that way you can rotate them.

I feed Black Oil Sunflower Seed (BOSS) to my goats to help with oil and selinium. You can also add aloe vera juice to their drinking water.

You milk the doe after she kids, so yes she needs to kid first. 

You just make sure you chill your milk quickly, strain it. I do not pasteurize our milk we drink it raw with no problems. There are all sorts of things you can do with goat milk: drink it, ice cream, cook with it, cheese, soaps & lotions, etc.

Hope that helps some, I imagine you will get a bunch of other answers here pretty quickly, hopefully some from your neck of the woods too.


----------



## bunni (Apr 7, 2009)

Thank you for the answers the goats i'm interested in look like this one being brushed only they are black and white if that makes a difference..
Do you know what kind they are?
I would like to have goat milk but not raise goats the place in the picture sell goats so I am sure they can help me maybe getting one that has weaned a baby, maybe a mom and her baby or something .
Ok must stop getting excited..
Here's the picture


----------



## bunni (Apr 7, 2009)

Ooops K-Ro I hadn't read your reply yet will do so now.. thank you.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Nubian!!!!! I love em. They are a bit more vocal than most others just an fyi. I dont think they are any louder than a barking dog, just a different noise.

She looks like a cross not a pure tho.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

1>We give Cd&T tenus Toxoid....and have never given rabies vacine ...so I have no clue about that....

2.yes ...it is best to start out small ...because they produce well and it will not take long to add to your herd ..................when you are first learning ...it is best to have smaller numbers.

3.Goats are a herding animal they do better ...more than 1 and they do have pecking orders ....but yes 2 will get along...As for 2 males....If you only have 2 does ...you may want to consider to go to a good breeder and breed your does if you don't want a buck for just 2 does..

4.How cold does it get there?

5. yes. :wink: 


6. Good feeding habits...worming ...deloucing...free choice loose salt and minerals for cattle..they must have selenium....baking soda free choice...... there is an oil that you can put on there skin I can't think of it at the moment though..... :scratch: 


7.Yes you can...ringworm...TB...pinkeye....there are more but I can't think of them now..

8. No question is stupid....Yes the doe will have to of been preggo to start milk....

It all depends on what you want to do with the goats ....bigger goats are for like milking or for meat....you have your smaller ones for pets...ect


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

bunni said:


> 1. Vaccinations, do your goats get vaccinated? How would I go about getting my goats rabies vacc'd etc? CD/T C&D is for enterotoxemia aka overeating disease T is for Tetanous. They get a booster once a year after their first two shots. Rabbies vaccination is done by a vet
> 
> 2. Starting small how many goats should I get minimum at least 2? Yes at least two to start off with - A mom and baby is a good idea, I noticed you mentioned that. Or any combination of does, doelings is good.
> 
> ...


----------



## bunni (Apr 7, 2009)

Well thank you all!!
It does get really cold here, I am sure an animal would die without a heat source at night at least..
I wonder if anyone puts blankets on them here.... hmmm..
I'm glad I have my basic questions answered and they all sound good and very achievable...
I will be back might be a few months it might be a few weeks.. hopefully not more than a year I really want to sell quick and get me some goats!!!
We have seen two places that would be ideal... ray:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

feel free to stick around and ask questions and gleen info. we love to chat goats especially to goat owner wanabees


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

:greengrin: yep


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

yea...definitely.....ask away ...read posts and you will learn alot from TGS ..........we have a few that started out with no goats ...and still to this day ...I believe we...still do ...so you are not the only one.....asking and learning before you get your goaties... is very smart.....stick around we like having you here.............. :wink: 

besides ........you can talk about other things to.....like in...."All Things Fun" and
The Chatter Box ect :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I pretty much agree with everyones answers....except the fact that mini goats, pygmy and Nigerian Dwarf are "pets"...mine are very well loved pets as well as good little milkers.

The doe in your pic is very pretty but like Thanatos has said, she does look to be a nubian cross....the kid in the background looks alpine.

Any combo of a pair of goats is good in this situation...Doe/Wether, 2 Does or 2 wethers. Wethers are nuetered bucks and they make very sweet pets, now if you are looking to use milk from a doe she would need to be bred first to freshen, then milked twice daily once her kids are old enough to be without her.

Dry skin on a goat is common with weather changes as well as diet...mine get dry skin this time of year and the more I brush them the better conditioned their skin and haircoat is, it distibutes the natural oils throughout....just as it does when grooming a horse. :wink:


----------



## bunni (Apr 7, 2009)

I will definately stay and read and come back to this thread in particular which is excellent.. 
It's hard though because it makes me want out of this house so bad.... 
The milk sounds like it may not work for us but I would really like to make a go of it if we have the opportunity to get a mother and youngster...
M main goal for goats is to have them for brushing and I love their goaty smell... and their little hooves... ugh!! I just want to have some farm type experience for my kids too we can all pitch in together and make it a family thing to do everyday, I already tell them goat stories... 
Ok enough... haha


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Just wanted to say welcome...im catching up on posts and it looks like everyone has covered what i was going to put in. As for the breeds....the big one is a nubian cross. Alpine or saanen maybe? The litte one in the back wioth the horns definatly has some alpine in her.
beth


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Aww, the milk will work you just gotta find the babies homes. There are always people lookin for goats.


----------



## teddykids (Jan 31, 2017)

Hi, we are growing our farm. We have 3 sheep, (2 female, 1 wether), and 3 female alpacas and 7 hens. The hens really don't interact and aren't near the four-legged kids. We want dwarfs goats. We have 1 huge barn with several areas for them all to get in from the cold and/or rain or too much sun, plus 4 pastures over 8 acres. My question: will female and wethers goats get along okay and with the rest of our kids?


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

If using heat lamps be very careful. We use them if extremely cold or when they are kidding but I get my lamps and bulbs for them from Premier sheep supply. They are so much safer than the inexpensive lamps. Also hang them high enough that they can't burn anyone. 
If very cold I would consider coats but it is pretty moderate where we live. 
First thing for me is getting to know a good vet - I have a great farm vet, he has several other vets work with him and is on 24 hour call. I always know that I can get advise from him if needed.
Personally - keep their area as clean as possible and thick straw for snuggling into. Keeping them clean and well fed - I have been lucky and had very little illness.


----------



## goatman71 (Mar 26, 2017)

hey guys what if i want to get a female and a male would that go fine


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

They would get along fine but you should make sure the male is a wether if they are going to be living together


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

1. Yes I vaccinate mine every 6 months after the initial 2 that are 4 weeks apart. 
2. Yes at least 2. I always think 3 is a good number to have. 
3. Two females would get along fine and we do keep our bucks together but don't get a buck for a pet! 2 wethers will get along great! Or a doe and a wether. A doe and a buck cannot live together as the doe will get bred back after kidding and the buck may chase her and try breeding her when she is already in kid.
4. We just have a draft free barn with plenty of bedding and free choice hay to keep them warm. Can also rug them like a horse. 
5. Yes best to rotate pastures for worm management and to rest the paddocks to grow feed. 
6. It is important that goats have free choice loose minerals, copper bolus as needed. They also may have needed to be treated for mites/ lice. If goats are fed correctly and not lacking in minerals they should have soft shiny coats. Treating for lice as needed is important also.
7. I don't think so but not sure about in USA or Canada as we have different diseases etc.
8. Yes goats do need to have a baby to come into milk but can then milk for many many months without having to kid again. Milking in a clean space and into a clean bucket and getting the milk strained and in the fridge quickly helps with taste of the milk  

Depending what you are wanting from your goats will depend what breed and gender will suit you better too


----------

